# best compound exercises for maximum growth and techniques!



## swine321 (Jun 17, 2012)

So I was wondering, this may be good for newbies like myself.

What's the best and even the fundamental compound exercises you should be doing for growth?

And even is there techniques that could be used to enhance the muscle tension? And help target a specific muscle more, Like wide grip on bench press puts more enthasis on chest thus better results and quicker results.

I think this could be a great help for newbies and even advanced BB as there is always things one person knows that others dont!.

Thanks!


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

The basic old-skool moves that lifters have been doing for decades. Squats, deadlifts, bench press, row, shoulder press, pulldowns etc.

Certain people find a certain variant better - I personally cannot get on with press behind the neck & find military press awkward, but the Arnold style dumbell press hits my shoulders just right. But most people get the best results from these movements.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

deadlift, squat, clean and press, chins and bench IMO


----------



## swine321 (Jun 17, 2012)

personally i think this should be put as a sticky, would be a massive help for everyone, if there ent a post the same as this.

any techniques for your legs in order to get more burn in ur thighs


----------



## PurePower'99 (Aug 15, 2012)

This is my first post so bare with me....

From experience I have discovered many people stick to a two-week workout plan and have a knack of using the same moves over and over. This is a text book mistake and should never EVER happen, the problem with this is that your muscles get used to the moves and don't grow to there full-potential.

To combat this mistake you should keep your moves frosty and try to include a large variety of different ( and yes sometimes strange-looking) moves, example;

Don't repeat the dumbell curl over and over again- try and add in some 'zottman curls' or 'hammer curls instead as they will prove a new challenge to your muscles and will add some extra growth...

Also it's pretty standard to hold your hand in the centre of the handle right? well try bringing your pinky or index finger closer to the edge of the grip to add extra challenge!

I know this is pretty basic stuff but you should also try things that don't involve lifting-weights or lugging your body weight around like: The plank (or the side plank adds more stress to your Obliques,) the lower-russian body twist, dragon flag etc etc oh and the strange looking moves I was talking about before?... Dumbell woodchop, Renegade row (add a push-up inbetween reps to burn more fat,) Barbell Bulgarian split squat, weighted glute bridge, Cuban press... blah blah blah Anyway hope this helps!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

> This is my first post so bare with me....
> 
> From experience I have discovered many people stick to a two-week workout plan and have a knack of using the same moves over and over. This is a text book mistake and should never EVER happen, the problem with this is that your muscles get used to the moves and don't grow to there full-potential.To combat this mistake you should keep your moves frosty and try to include a large variety of different ( and yes sometimes strange-looking) moves, example;
> 
> ...


You are ment to get used to it. That is your body adapting to the exercise. Once you get used to it you lift a bit heavier.


----------



## dusty (Jul 22, 2007)

The basics will always be the foundations of which to build strength in the muscles if your training natural,

All the core exercises mentioned are a good place to start and are still incorporated to most workouts I still believe free weights are vital and I try to stick to them when ever I can, but am old school and enjoy throwing iron about


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

EZ curl, bench, ab roller + repeat


----------



## PurePower'99 (Aug 15, 2012)

monkeybiker said:


> You are ment to get used to it. That is your body adapting to the exercise. Once you get used to it you lift a bit heavier.


yes but it is counter productive if you want bigger growth... changing your grip every four or so weeks will encourage muscle growth as it will confuse your selected muscles, if you stick to the same moves over and over your body will see it coming and will know EXACTLY what to do! even increasing the weight will not make much difference.

I'm not saying you can't use the same move now and then, I'm just saying you can't use it All the time!


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

> yes but it is counter productive if you want bigger growth... changing your grip every four or so weeks will encourage muscle growth as it will confuse your selected muscles, if you stick to the same moves over and over your body will see it coming and will know EXACTLY what to do! even increasing the weight will not make much difference.
> 
> I'm not saying you can't use the same move now and then, I'm just saying you can't use it All the time!


I really don't understand when people suggest that it 'confuses the muscles'

Do muscles have a brain?


----------



## PurePower'99 (Aug 15, 2012)

Big_Idiot said:


> I really don't understand when people suggest that it 'confuses the muscles'
> 
> Do muscles have a brain?


Oh, I mean it confuses the brain, not literally the muscles:rolleyes: ...


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Just lift big and eat big. F*ck all this change your grip or bollocks like that. I've used the same routine for 18 months and have grown at a good rate cos I do the basics (in the gym and in the kitchen) and I do them well. Don't overcomplicate things.


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

> yes but it is counter productive if you want bigger growth... changing your grip every four or so weeks will encourage muscle growth as it will confuse your selected muscles, if you stick to the same moves over and over your body will see it coming and will know EXACTLY what to do! even increasing the weight will not make much difference.
> 
> I'm not saying you can't use the same move now and then, I'm just saying you can't use it All the time!


Bollocks.

Progressive overload. Tried and tested. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

PurePower said:


> Oh' date=' I mean it confuses the brain, not literally the muscles:rolleyes: ...[/quote']
> 
> I know what you're saying really mate.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> EZ curl, bench, ab roller + repeat


If I could I'd like this muther fcker right here


----------



## PurePower'99 (Aug 15, 2012)

Well goodluck and believe what you want to believe, but this is clearly a diverse subject among many trainers and nutritionists and may never be resolved until people see it to believe!

anyway goodluck with your program!


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm not saying your way won't work. I'm saying you don't NEED to constantly change your exercises etc. Yes, your way will work, but as long as I'm increasing weight, using the same routine I have always done, that will work too. The underlying fact is that we lift big and eat well so no matter what gym programme you use, you're going to make progress. I have seen results using progressive overload and so that's what I choose to believe.

All I am stating is your way isn't gospel so don't preach.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

> This is my first post so bare with me....
> 
> From experience I have discovered many people stick to a two-week workout plan and have a knack of using the same moves over and over. This is a text book mistake and should never EVER happen, the problem with this is that your muscles get used to the moves and don't grow to there full-potential.
> 
> ...


actually no it doesnt help as your still the same size and shape you were last year because you do the silliest of exercises and change things up .

squat

ohp

deadlift

dips chins

bor

those lifts will build a beast you can strip back all isolations from a pro or just a massive muscular guy and those lifts above will be the building blocks of their routine .

wanna get big then eat big and lift big ...simple .


----------



## PurePower'99 (Aug 15, 2012)

I totally respect what what you are saying as it has been used since weights were created and it does have it's benefits.

but please don't patronize me with the 'don't go thinking your gospel' approach as I can believe what I want to and if I think that it would be a healthy idea to suggest to someone needing help then I can and I don't need someone treating me as if I just pulled the idea out of my ass!

thankyou,


----------



## PurePower'99 (Aug 15, 2012)

again, I totally respect what you are saying and what you do has massive benefits and I'm not saying you should avoid those moves as they are the bread and butter of an Ideal workout. I'm just saying that in my opinion it's counter-productive if you do them over and over and over as your muscles will be expecting it!

so I am simply suggesting that adding a few more moves won't hurt!


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

EVERYTHING WORKS, some things work better than others.

EDIT: My wise words for the day


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

> From experience I have discovered many people stick to a two-week workout plan and have a knack of using the same moves over and over. This is a text book mistake and should never EVER happen


Doesnt sound like a suggestion.

I didnt mean to sound patronising mate and like you, respect your opinion but the OP is a self confessed newbie and doesnt need to complicate things. Like I said, im not saying your way wont work (as I know it will, if done correctly) but your post sounded like you were trying to say your way is the only way and you cant make progress using any other method, quote 'should never EVER happen'.

My point is simply that your way isnt the only way, ie; 'gospel'.


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Big_Idiot said:


> EVERYTHING WORKS, some things work better than others.


Exactly the point im trying to make!


----------



## pieman (Jul 9, 2011)

Welome to the forum purepower !

I saw a guy yesterday I front of the treadmill in the press up position walking on the mill on his hands then doing dumbbell rows (12kg) in between ! He was like 6 ft and 10stone ish !!!

Then the other guy going for about 30secs on the rower followed by laying on the floor lifting his legs in the air and trying to touch his toes ( I'm assuming this was for his abs/core he was like 5:8 and fat !

There's some to start with :thumb:


----------



## PurePower'99 (Aug 15, 2012)

I know! it depends on the person and what they think works for them!

I wasn't trying to undermine the integrity of what other people were saying I was just trying to help someone progress a bit more!


----------



## PurePower'99 (Aug 15, 2012)

lol!


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

> I know! it depends on the person and what they think works for them!
> 
> I wasn't trying to undermine the integrity of what other people were saying I was just trying to help someone progress a bit more!


We'll put it down to crossed wires and we can kiss and make up :beer:

At least we are on the same wavelength now!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

> Well goodluck and believe what you want to believe, but this is clearly a diverse subject among many trainers and nutritionists and may never be resolved until people see it to believe!
> 
> anyway goodluck with your program!


Can we see a pic of what you have achieved with this "mixing it up" routine. h34r:

Here is my routine:-

M - DL

W - BP

F - SQ

I do throw in OHP, Dips etc if I have enough energy. I have been sticking to this regime for 2 years now, my lifts are above my Avi. My pic in my avi was in Jan?feb of this year when I was just over 17 stone (may have been slightly heavier, cannot remember, journal on TM anyhow), now I am 19st 6lbs.

Progressive overload, high intensity training is all that you need. Eat loads too, 500g protein and 6000 cals if on gear.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

> again, I totally respect what you are saying and what you do has massive benefits and I'm not saying you should avoid those moves as they are the bread and butter of an Ideal workout. I'm just saying that in my opinion it's counter-productive if you do them over and over and over as your muscles will be expecting it!
> 
> so I am simply suggesting that adding a few more moves won't hurt!


i disagree , ok take squat for example it is a very basic exersise and one we all perform (able bodied) from toddler with great form which turns to sh1t as we grow and get lazy .

so squatting we place a force on our body our body then trys to adapt and overcome to perform more efficiently so if we stick to 5x5 @ 100kg sooner or later the body adapts so we increase load to force the muscles to grow to eventually adapt or try to , we can manipulate reps sets rest volume frequency and intensity so actually the body is permanently seeking growth to be able to adapt .

your suggesting planks and whoodchops also russian twists to maximise growth :lol: which they will via increasing core strength to enable you to move more poundage while performing a compound movement .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

pieman said:


> Welome to the forum purepower !
> 
> I saw a guy yesterday I front of the treadmill in the press up position walking on the mill on his hands then doing dumbbell rows (12kg) in between ! He was like 6 ft and 10stone ish !!!
> 
> ...


actually walking on your hands on a treadmill is good for shoulder mobility


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ewen,

Please let me know how you incorporate Russian Twists in your Strongman training routine :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Ewen,
> 
> Please let me know how you incorporate Russian Twists in your Strongman training routine :laugh:


 :lol:

erm ill check my journal


----------



## pieman (Jul 9, 2011)

ewen said:


> actually walking on your hands on a treadmill is good for shoulder mobility


I'm sure it does but it sure looks funny !

Also as an interweb expert I think you would really benefit from standing on a bosu ball doing high rep curls whilst alternating butt cheek flexes . I read an interblog and all the strongest strongmen are doin it :tongue:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

In respect of changing things up, read an interesting range of studies on how the body adapts to different variables within a workout over time and where it gets efficient and the adaptive response gets lesser and lesser (diminishing returns in response to equal effort) as time goes on... apparently it actually takes a very very long time for the body to fully get efficient with the same exercises and movement patterns (years), but with rep ranges the body adapts much more quickly... this suggests that plateauing would be more common when people use the same exercises and never change their reps, but if they use the same exercises and periodise reps and/or sets in some way, either conjugate (alternate high and low rep workouts), block periodisation (fixed number of weeks/workouts high rep, similar number of weeks/workouts low rep etc) or micro cycle (increase loading/decrease reps in successive sessions for a few weeks then reset the pattern at a slightly heavier position), in theory you could train for years and years with pretty much the same exercises and never stagnate.

From my experience both with myself and looking at others I do kind of agree... those who employ some form of periodisation, whether organised or just instinctively, do seem to keep progressing well, whereas those who simply stick to progressive overload and just get heavier and heavier always seem to eventually come unstuck and plateau out at some point. They then start looking for all kinds of advanced technqiues and usually end up injuring themselves doing forced reps or negatives that are too heavy.

Periodisation as above is basically what powerlifters use, and was first studied in the sixties in the eastern block countries, and coincided with their rise to dominance in olympic weight lifting... they did start using AAS too at this time (but so did the western nations) yet managed to suddenly produce a whole generation of athletes that were more muscular and stronger... the west has caught up now, but only since adopting the same principals of periodisation.

Changing routines every few months can also be seen as a form of periodisation, although arguably it's not as coordinated or efficient as a long term organised periodised plan.

Studies and just simple observation anyway shows that beginners respond much more readily than more advanced lifters as the body initially is forced to change the functional qualities of its muscle fibres and big changes to CNS efficiency.

I don't think a beginner needs to periodise though - different things work better for different people, but generally a routnine based around core compound exercises with a few isolation movements added in to balance out a physique is the way to go for getting maximum results for the least amount of work initially, and helps develop the foundation needed.

You can perform lots of isolation exercises though to achieve the same results, but this tends to take longer, and has less metabolic benefit, as part of the adaptation that comes from resistance training is increased mitochondrial density and adaptations to the neuromuscular junctions (from heavy lifting), and these things occur better when lifting heavier. Is arguable exactly how much difference it makes in real world terms, but compound multi joint exercises also have a greater stimulating effect upon testosterone, growth hormone and the IGF hormones, although also increase cortisol to a greater degree too.

My pick of compound exercises would be these, although I rate others too (these are the ones that work best for me, and that I think most people seem to get on with):

Olympic Squats (medium-narrow stance, high bar position, torso as upright as possible, depth ATG/as low as physically possible)

Powerlifting Squats (medium-wide stance, low bar position, torso locked with slight forward lean, depth para or just below)

Lunges (either with bb or db's, walking or standing)

Deadlifts

Romanian Deadlifts

Glute-ham Raises

Dips

Bench Press (bb or db's, incline, decline or supine)

Overhead Press (bb or db's)

Powercleans

Clean and Press

Upright Rows

Chins

Pullups

Rows (bb or db's)

Pulldowns

Seated Pulley Rows

Inevitably, with individual differences in skeletal structure, muscle insertion and origin points, and with muscle fibre type proportions, different people will find different compound exercise better than others, and also may find slightly different angles/grips/stance widths more or less effective, but in general if you can't grow using compound exercises it's because you aren't training properly.

Isolation/single joint exercises I think should be added vary according to individual need, but at the very least I think some lateral raises, rear laterals, calf raises and abdominal work is always beneficial, as well as a curl for the biceps and either an extension, dip, or close grip press for the triceps).


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

very good post det .

as far as periodisation goes it is in my mind the only way to lift for my sport and for powerlifting .

as for bodybuilding well im not sure periodisation can be used .


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

ewen said:


> very good post det .
> 
> as far as periodisation goes it is in my mind the only way to lift for my sport and for powerlifting .
> 
> as for bodybuilding well im not sure periodisation can be used .


I think it can help a lot - routines like hypertrophy specific training (HST) are awesome, as are some of chad waterburys routines... but as I said not necessarily the way to go until a bb'er has a good six-twelve months basic lifting under their belts an already built some basic foundation.

Competetive bodybuilders do it anyway whether they realise it or not with block periodisation... off season and pre contest phases etc.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

anab0lic said:


> DY stuck with the same lifts throughout his BB career and continued to grow.....
> 
> Anyways... Not a huge fan of compound moves for bodybuilding, but the ones I feel do have some merit...
> 
> ...


Very much rate the exercises in bold too, some good picks there. Girondas twist on a few exercises like dips and bench press to the neck, as well as hack squats are good calls especially for bodybuilders.


----------



## ItzThatGuyShane (Feb 12, 2012)

Bench, Squat, Deadlift and Military press and a few assistant exercises. Simple as


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

90% of my workouts are still squats, deadlift, barbell presses, rows and chins.

I seem to spend less time in the gym and am considerably stronger than most other people doing 1.5 hours or isolations and cables nonsense


----------



## thewillski (Aug 14, 2012)

I am going down the principle of "keep it simple". Compound movements will require less time as each move will hit more muscles per se. As others have said, a basic routine incorporating the compounds with progression, whether it be more reps or more weight will stimulate the muscles. That combined with adequate nutrition should keep most people challenging their body's. Isolation exercises have their place for lagging body parts but as part of a beginner / intermediate routine they are not "really" needed.


----------



## swine321 (Jun 17, 2012)

This has given me good information on the basics. I have found it a little bit odd that the majority of you are saying isolation exercises are not really needed, I've never thought this until just now, i suppose your right in terms of beginners like myself.

What is the point of the upright row which DY popularized, does it hit your traps more then?


----------

